# New Revcon owner...



## davec9 (Jun 25, 2002)

I have just recently purchased a 1983 Revcon 28' Duke, (my first) and would like to here of any usefull tips regarding this package. It's rigged pretty well with genie etc.. SO...any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Also, are there any Revcon Clubs around?
I'm based out of South Florida.  Thanks. Dave


----------



## rv wizard (Jun 26, 2002)

New Revcon owner...

Don't know anything about your rig but welcome to the Forum! We also live in southwest Fl. (Nokomis) Fulltiming but staying put till June of next year when we will be freed up to travel. Hope you can find some that can help you with the Revcon. Enjoy.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

